# Mostly Finished With Tool Chest Welding Cart



## Chips O'Toole (Oct 21, 2020)

Made some people mad when I came up with this idea, but they will get over it.

A company called All-a-Cart makes welding cart kits under the brand name ZTFab. They sell you a few pieces of bent steel, unpainted, and you attach them to a Harbor Freight tool chest. The kit lets you attach a couple of bottles to a chest. They also include things for hanging cables. I priced a kit, and the cost was $310, shipped. This is only $10 less than a US General tool chest.

I thought this was a very bad deal, and I annoyed people when I said so. I decided to make my own cart. I looked at Youtube, and sure enough, I was not the first.

I created a couple of horizontal supports from rectangular tubing, and I put a piece of 1/8" plate across them to hold two bottles. I attached the tubing to the chest's bolt holes, and I moved two of the casters to the end of the platform, welding them to the tubing instead of bolting them on. I'll post photos.

I'm going to make a bracket to restrain my bottles, and I'll put in some holes for TIG wire tubes. I'll paint the whole project, minus the chest, with truck bed coating. Total cost, including the chest, will be maybe $420. It would have been less, but I had a hard time finding M8 65mm bolts. I'm going to make a second cart, so I ordered bolts from Ebay, and they'll be here before I start.

The steel cost around $32.

This cart will hold two machines, like my existing carts, but it will also hold a ton of welding paraphernalia so I won't leave it on the table and floor all the time. It will take up about the same amount of room as my old carts, but it will get a lot more stuff out of my way, and it will put my machines at eye level, where they should be.

I think you have to be nuts to pay ZTFab's prices, but for some reason, a lot of Youtubers are very excited about their products. A ZTFab welding cart (standalone, with no tool chest) costs about $450, and you have to weld it together and paint it. I can't figure out why anyone would want one, but Youtube metalworkers act like it's the invention of the century.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Oct 21, 2020)

I really  like all the extra storage so to don't have to hunt down things every time you need it. You can keep all the welding tools in one place. Even with storage and bottles it takes up less floor space than my Lincoln tig welder. Good idea.


----------



## cbellanca (Oct 21, 2020)

Good idea, nice job putting it together.


----------



## PHPaul (Oct 23, 2020)

Lessee here...$300+ and assembly time, or $30+ and an afternoon playing with my toys in my shop.  Lemme grab my calculator and do the math on that one...

Nice job!


----------



## NC Rick (Oct 23, 2020)

I went through the same thinking process.  There is way too much stuff for my welding to fit onto something like the Z-fab cart.  I built this a couple years ago but is not dissimilar to yours.  I took a little different approach. Nice job!  BTW, z-fab is a really great company!



	

		
			
		

		
	
I'm staring to think about a water cooler and my grand plan failed to consider that!


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Oct 23, 2020)

Today I got more steel and made the top of the tank bracket. I needed two recesses for the bottles, and I decided to make them round even though I didn't need to.

I didn't know what to use to guide the plasma cutter. Then I remembered my #10 cans of pizza sauce. They're the perfect size. If you press a torch against one and go around it, it will give you a hole exactly right for a 7" bottle.

I'm going to drill holes in the top for TIG wire. This will make the bracket lighter.

No pizza sauce was harmed in the making of this project.


----------



## hman (Oct 23, 2020)

@Chips O'Toole - You're really doing a nice job making the basic kit a lot more functional!

I did nearly the same with an HF 4-drawer cart.  Mine was designed to accommodate enough cables for MIG, TIG welding and Plasma cutting, plus a 240 volt extension cord.  I also went to larger wheels at the tank end because of the weight.  The axle keeps the tank bottoms"contained."  The upper tank bracket can be repositioned upwards as needed for full sized tanks.   



... and, like *NC Rick*, I added a fire bottle to the other end.


----------



## Boswell (Oct 24, 2020)

I wish I had seen these Tool Box welding carts before I had purchased one. They look easy and very effective.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 24, 2020)

hman said:


> @Chips O'Toole - You're really doing a nice job making the basic kit a lot more functional!
> 
> I did nearly the same with an HF 4-drawer cart.  Mine was designed to accommodate enough cables for MIG, TIG welding and Plasma cutting, plus a 240 volt extension cord.  I also went to larger wheels at the tank end because of the weight.  The axle keeps the tank bottoms"contained."  The upper tank bracket can be repositioned upwards as needed for full sized tanks.
> View attachment 341528
> ...


I went even more minimalist and based mine around a 3drw file cabinet. Mostly for the bottom file drawer for my welding helmet, gloves and sleeves. I’m to the point of figuring out the cable hangars. What did you do for yours hman? Closeup if you please.


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Oct 24, 2020)

I don't know why I called this a one-day project, not including paint. That's only true if 1) you have all your materials when you start, 2) you don't make major mistakes, 3) you don't change the design on the fly, and 4) you don't have to buy any new tools. This is not a hard project at all, but the four factors listed above are dragging it out.

Today I put the upper bottle restraint in place using M6 screws around 25mm long, and I put doodads on the bottle platform to keep TIG wire tubes from moving around.

I drilled one of my big holes in the wrong place. I tried to locate the hole saw pilot drill in a small pilot hole, and I missed. I decided to take one of the disks I had cut out, weld it back in, grind it fair, and do the hole over. That killed some time.

This upper restraint will work just fine, but if you have a shop idiot who likes to lean on the wrong things, it could probably be bent if he's fat enough. I'm not sure. I might get a couple of lengths of 1" square tubing and connect the bottom platform to the upper one. If I do that, I can weld cable hooks to the tubing, and maybe a hook for the torch. That would be pretty sweet. It would save me drilling holes in the box and attaching brackets to the back.

The drawers come out easily. There are little plastic gadgets in the slides. You pull one up and the other one down, and you slide the drawer out. 

I can't wait to fill this cart. My shop looks like someone had a series of seizures in it.


----------



## DavidR8 (Oct 24, 2020)

Looking good!
How will the tanks be secured?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Oct 24, 2020)

I think I'll drill holes in the upper platform and use false links to attach chains to them. Then I'll use snap clips to attach the other ends to holes.


----------



## hman (Oct 25, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> I’m to the point of figuring out the cable hangars. What did you do for yours hman? Closeup if you please.


Parts: 1@ 4"x30"x1/8" steel, 2@ 4"x 2½"x⅛" steel (upper corners beveled), 2@ 4"ODx4" long pieces of thinwall steel tubing, all tacked together (no need for great strength) and bolted to the cart at top and bottom.


----------



## DavidR8 (Oct 25, 2020)

hman said:


> Parts: 1@ 4"x30"x1/8" steel, 2@ 4"x 2½"x⅛" steel (upper corners beveled), 2@ 4"ODx4" long pieces of thinwall steel tubing, all tacked together (no need for great strength) and bolted to the cart at top and bottom.
> View attachment 341724
> View attachment 341725



I did something similar for my cart. 
Here’s the hanger. 






Here it is on the cart. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 25, 2020)

hman said:


> Parts: 1@ 4"x30"x1/8" steel, 2@ 4"x 2½"x⅛" steel (upper corners beveled), 2@ 4"ODx4" long pieces of thinwall steel tubing, all tacked together (no need for great strength) and bolted to the cart at top and bottom.
> View attachment 341724
> View attachment 341725


Thanks hman. I think I’m going to have to go this route because where this would go, similar to your cart, I’d be mounting into the sheetmetal of the file cabinet and it’s kinda thin I think. I’m also going to have do a dive on the engineering junk pile to see if I can find something I can adapt. So far I’ve not bought anything, just used what on hand and would like to finish that way.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 25, 2020)

Your hangers are awesome. When I built mine, I didn’t add enough hangers.
Tig, MiG, Arc, Plasma are on the same cart plus the two gas cylinders.
I need to go back and add more, one of these days.
Nice cart Chips!!
I wish I had thought of it.


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Oct 25, 2020)

I wish I had thought of it, too. This is my fourth cart. Fifth, including my propane cart.


----------



## hman (Oct 25, 2020)

Thanks, all, for your kind words.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 25, 2020)

@Chips O'Toole Nice work on the cart. I had thought about the Vulcan cart but seemed like $349 is a lot for what you get. This is a much better concept. Although I could see having the flip up door on the bottom for larger item storage. You could also assign a drawer to OA expendable supplies.
As for hose hangers, seems like there is never enough: Plasma, MIG, TIG, ARC, Ground, Helmet, Jacket, Fire Extinguisher, etc and what ever else comes up.
A buddy built his own from scratch using a Craftsmen tool chest. He added a small tungsten grinder onto the cart. He did a lot of stainless welding and wanted a dedicated grinder to keep from contaminating the tungsten by someone accidentally grinding some carbon steel on the grinder.


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Oct 25, 2020)

Here is what I've done so far. The basics are done, and I'm applying truck bed coating.

Once I get it painted, I'm going to put the machines on it, and then I'll decide what to do about hanging things. I was going to go ahead and weld tabs on it for cables, but I thought it might be smarter to have the machines in place to find the best places to put everything.


----------



## NCjeeper (Oct 25, 2020)

I too was looking at the ZT Fab cart kit. Nice but over priced for what it is. I will be building something also once the shop gets done and I am up and running.


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Oct 25, 2020)

Regarding hanging things, if you have a chest, you have a place for cables you're not using. I can keep my TIG and MIG torches on hangers and store my stick cable in a drawer.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 26, 2020)

That is a great point. I have never had a cart that had sufficient drawers to store everything. Would be nice to put the torches in the drawers instead of having them out where they can hook on things get smashed up against another bench, etc.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 26, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> That is a great point. I have never had a cart that had sufficient drawers to store everything. Would be nice to put the torches in the drawers instead of having them out where they can hook on things get smashed up against another bench, etc.


I don’t have a TIG and it seems you have more paraphernalia than mig. But I’ve always hated drawers for any kind of cables or hoses because it just ends up a tangled mess. I got the idea of using a 3 drawer file cabinet from the YouTube “Make Something Cool” channel. It’s hard to find because most of what you see is just two drawer file cabs but they even made a 4drawer which I have under my Deckel clone cart. It’s smaller than even hman’s rig. I have mig, plasma and CO2 and OA bottles. I’m also scared of the height of welder/plasma and I had castors from an ancient floor jack I saved so made it low and wide. Compact as possible. I also dont like keeping clamps in drawers. But that’s just me.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 26, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> I don’t have a TIG and it seems you have more paraphernalia than mig. But I’ve always hated drawers for any kind of cables or hoses because it just ends up a tangled mess. I got the idea of using a 3 drawer file cabinet from the YouTube “Make Something Cool” channel. It’s hard to find because most of what you see is just two drawer file cabs but they even made a 4drawer which I have under my Deckel clone cart. It’s smaller than even hman’s rig. I have mig, plasma and CO2 and OA bottles. I’m also scared of the height of welder/plasma and I had castors from an ancient floor jack I saved so made it low and wide. Compact as possible. I also dont like keeping clamps in drawers. But that’s just me.



If I had to put multiple cables into a single drawer that would be an issue with tangling. I do like to remove the leads when I am not using them. This prevents the plug from being hit by other carts going by or anything that could impact them. Looking at the second image, That plug is sticking out a long ways from the cart, maybe not an issue for you, but in previous home shops of mine, space was a premium and have caught that on a passing cart or work piece. For me, wrapping leads around the cabinets is as much a dislike as you putting them in the drawers. Most often I have hung them. I like that they are less likely to be kinked but they are also exposed to hooking on things as you pass by.

Great thing about it, there are more than one way to skin the cat. None are wrong as long as it works and protects the equipment.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 26, 2020)

You are right, that cable sticking out is a mess. I hadn’t even thought about disconnecting it. It would be much better to pull it and hang it. I can’t remember how hard it is to pull that thing but I’m going to be looking into fabbing some hangers so I’ll see what can be done about that. And yeah I’m trying to stuff way too much equipment into too small of a shop.


----------



## NC Rick (Oct 26, 2020)

This is a great thread!  One of the really wonderful things about the whole process of building a custom use item for me is that I am limited by my forward vision, imagination and capabilities.  I have gotten better at reducing my rush to completion where the outcome suffers.  Getting to share ideas with others who have similar needs and their own creative inputs is not only a huge amount of fun, it is educational and seeds ideas.  No one should be disappointed because they see a better idea, I just try to retain it for future projects or just better awareness.  If I keep "improving my ideas, I end up with a big mental experience with no usable product.  Thanks to all for sharing, I love it.

my tank retention is a flat steel surface with pieces of angle iron welded with the pointed part of the "V" sticking out, forming a shallow sort of v-block to locate The gas cylinders.  I welded on single chain links as attachments for the chain and hooks but also milled a notch for a nylon cinch strap to fit under the angle iron stubs and wrap around the cylinders so I could really positively position them.

i love @Chips O'Toole s approach because the additional room for rod storage is fantastic and was overlooked by me.  ZT-fab was my solution for rod storage.  This is the second holder, the first was a different manufacturer's bracket which held 3 Rod-Guard tubes which seemed plenty.  I was unable to add a second bracket for more tubes because of the size.  The z-Fab 6 position one is efficient and in no way too large.  Tig is versatile so I have many kinds of filler.


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Oct 26, 2020)

Someone recommended I use V-shaped recesses, but I insisted on difficult round ones because they're pretty.


----------



## NC Rick (Oct 26, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> I too was looking at the ZT Fab cart kit. Nice but over priced for what it is. I will be building something also once the shop gets done and I am up and running.


I'm not sure about the overpriced thing.  Making a quality product in the USA, paying for our materials and shipping rates I feel like their stuff is kind of a bargain.  i am sure that some countries could make the same thing using our crushed cars and ship it half way around the world for half the price but someone is paying.  I was brought up with that "there ain't no free lunch" knowledge (or mentality)


----------



## hman (Oct 26, 2020)

Chips O'Toole said:


> Someone recommended I use V-shaped recesses, but I insisted on difficult round ones because they're pretty.


Pretty is always a worthwhile "feature" to add.  You'll like it every time you use the cart.

PS regarding unhooking and storing cables - I appreciate the comments about things sticking out and vulnerable to getting run into.  I store as many cables as possible on the hangers.  But the MIG cable, with the internal wire feed, is too much of a bother to keep disconnecting and re-connecting.  Somewhat the same with the MIG ground (connected inside the welder case).  So I keep both coiled in the cubbyhole below the tabletop.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 27, 2020)

hman said:


> Pretty is always a worthwhile "feature" to add.  You'll like it every time you use the cart.
> 
> PS regarding unhooking and storing cables - I appreciate the comments about things sticking out and vulnerable to getting run into.  I store as many cables as possible on the hangers.  But the MIG cable, with the internal wire feed, is too much of a bother to keep disconnecting and re-connecting.  Somewhat the same with the MIG ground (connected inside the welder case).  So I keep both coiled in the cubbyhole below the tabletop.



Very true, it isn't convenient to remove all the cables. When I designed my last cart, I made sure that the welder sat back far enough to protect the leads that I could not or should I say, would not be removing. Depending on what unit you have and what else you will be putting on top of the cabinet, you may be able to change the orientation of the welder to protect them. Sometimes you can you the cable hangers themselves to add that bump cushion. 

I like the looks of the HF chest that @Chips O'Toole used and you cannot beat the price, in fact I was thinking about buying two of them one for the future welder stand and the other to house only my lathe, mill and precision measuring gear. I don't have my welders any more and when I replace them, I think I am going to go with either the Vulcan OmniPro 220 multi welder or the Everlast equivalent. They are doing amazing things with welders these days. I have no plans on doing heavy duty welding any more, so the need for a high duty cycle welder is required. For the price you can't beat them and they both have good reviews from what I have seen and read.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 27, 2020)

hman said:


> Pretty is always a worthwhile "feature" to add.  You'll like it every time you use the cart.
> 
> PS regarding unhooking and storing cables - I appreciate the comments about things sticking out and vulnerable to getting run into.  I store as many cables as possible on the hangers.  But the MIG cable, with the internal wire feed, is too much of a bother to keep disconnecting and re-connecting.  Somewhat the same with the MIG ground (connected inside the welder case).  So I keep both coiled in the cubbyhole below the tabletop.



That’s the cool thing about having a welder and making your own cart. You can make exactly what you want. Just like Chips everything seemed expensive and not exactly what I wanted.

I wanted to incorporate all the junk I’d been gathering specifically for this. This was the perfect project also for the old cast iron wheels and castors from my favorite old floorjack.

 The file cab was free, my welding helmet, gloves etc fit perfectly in the bottom drawer and are always clean and the lense is never dusty. The two top drawers are deep with HD ball bearing slides and all 3 face forward keeping the whole cart as small as possible. 

I haven’t yet completed everything(hangers and paint) and “moved in” so it remains to be seen if it will accommodate everything. Mostly my Meco torch w/spare tips and airco torch w/regulator w/hoses. Depending on the project of course, I OA weld more than MIG, and the plasma the least. Winding the OA hoses on the tanks is what I’ve always done and is convenient for me. But like Papa C pointed out that MIG whip sticks out and grabs and is keeping the rig from going back in the hole my original cheapest of all carts used to go in. So it might be worth it to pull and hang that MIG once I get these hangers sorted. But my junkyard cart is way better than this:


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Oct 27, 2020)

> “You knew the job was dangerous when you took it!” SuperChicken.



Sage advice I have often quoted in this age of diminished accountability.

I am finally finished painting the project. I thought one can of truck bed coating would do it, but it really takes about 1.2 cans. I had to quit last night and buy more paint today. Now I have to wait before I assemble things. The can says 72 hours. I don't know if I can wait till Friday.


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Oct 27, 2020)

The paint looked pretty solid today, so I put the cart together. It's done except for cord hangers to be added later.

I think I should have drilled 6 small tube holes instead of 4 small ones. Not sure. Anyway, now I can move things to the new cart and sell two old ones.


----------



## DavidR8 (Oct 27, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 27, 2020)

I second that,  looks really  nice


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Oct 27, 2020)

Thanks. Now I have to get it dirty.


----------



## hman (Oct 27, 2020)

Very fine looking end result!!!


----------



## westerner (Oct 27, 2020)

Chips O'Toole said:


> My shop looks like someone had a series of seizures in it.


I do not mean to hijack this thread.

I intend to steal this line, and shamelessly use it as my own


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Oct 27, 2020)

westerner said:


> I do not mean to hijack this thread.
> 
> I intend to steal this line, and shamelessly use it as my own



I feel like Neil Kinnock.


----------



## NC Rick (Oct 27, 2020)

Nice work!


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 28, 2020)

Many years ago I pulled wrenches on heavy equipment and trucks. I had to roll my tool cabinet out of the shop and onto the asphalt to get to some of the equipment. Rolling heavy tool cabinets with those stock wheels onto irregular surfaces was difficult. One of the older guys (this was when I was still a pup) helped me to install some old steel wheel casters from a dumpster under my box. That thing rolled so nice on uneven surfaces. 
You are going to be carrying a lot of weight and top heavy to boot. If you plan to roll your box out of the garage and off of that smooth floor surface, you may want to think about replacing the casters with steel wheels.


----------



## larry4406 (Oct 28, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> Many years ago I pulled wrenches on heavy equipment and trucks. I had to roll my tool cabinet out of the shop and onto the asphalt to get to some of the equipment. Rolling heavy tool cabinets with those stock wheels onto irregular surfaces was difficult. One of the older guys (this was when I was still a pup) helped me to install some old steel wheel casters from a dumpster under my box. That thing rolled so nice on uneven surfaces.
> You are going to be carrying a lot of weight and top heavy to boot. If you plan to roll your box out of the garage and off of that smooth floor surface, you may want to think about replacing the casters with steel wheels.



Agreed.

Why don't welding carts have large diameter wheels/casters?  

My Lincoln cart gets hung up on pebbles that are encountered on the garage slab.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Oct 28, 2020)

Looks great! Kinda reminds me of some of the kits ZT Fab sells.
ZT Fab


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Oct 29, 2020)

As I said in the first post, I started this project because I didn't want to pay ZTFab's sky-high $310 price.


----------



## NC Rick (Oct 29, 2020)

My pneumatic go-cart wheels work pretty well when pumped up. The cart rolls in the driveway well.  My "design" considerations were to keep the cart fairly mobile together with the welding bench.  Truthfully I haven't moved it outside much since the Tig process is so clean. My grinding and sanding sure is dirty!

i am going to adopt some of you'all's cord hanger ideas.


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Dec 11, 2022)

Since creating the green cart, I have made a red one, and there are improvements. I don't think I've posted about it here. Apologies if I have.

1. I made one set of casters farther apart than the others. In addition to making it harder for the center of mass to go past all the wheels, it discourages the cart from rocking, and rocking leads to tipping. Trapezoidal things hate to rock. I'm going to go back and add this feature to the green cart.

2. I made the bottle restraint lower at around 20" off the deck. The restraint on the first cart is fine for tall tanks, but it's too high for small ones. In retrospect, 18" would have been better. A low restraint will work with tall tanks.

3. Instead of using long, needlessly strong, distortion-inducing welds to fill in corners and make everything pretty, I filled some of the corners in with JB Weld Steelstik putty. 

4. To make attachment points for the bottle chains, I just welded whole chain links to the bottle restraint. I didn't drill any holes.

5. I shortened the wheelbase so the cart would turn in a smaller space.

6. One of the machines is a plasma cutter, so I made a support to hold the "toilet paper" filter at about eye level. No more leaving it on the floor.

I got a piece of 3/4" plywood, and I'm going to cut it to fit the top of the box and paint it. The sheet metal top is okay for light machines, but fat American machines really need something stiffer.

These carts are absolutely fantastic. A joy to use. I do a little machining here and there, but fabricating has changed my life more than anything.


----------



## Boswell (Dec 11, 2022)

Chips O'Toole said:


> Since creating the green cart, I have made a red one, and there are improvements.


Looks great. I really like how you incorporate a standard tool box.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Dec 11, 2022)

Chips O'Toole said:


> Since creating the green cart, I have made a red one, and there are improvements. I don't think I've posted about it here. Apologies if I have.
> 
> 1. I made one set of casters farther apart than the others. In addition to making it harder for the center of mass to go past all the wheels, it discourages the cart from rocking, and rocking leads to tipping. Trapezoidal things hate to rock. I'm going to go back and add this feature to the green cart.
> 
> ...


Love this. I had thought about it some time ago, but hadn't done anything about it. This just confirms the idea and love the upgrades that you have made. I have always assembled small tool bags and boxes for specific tasks, Electronic/Soldering/Etc, Plumbing, Etc. But for welding/fab work you need a lot more, brushes, hammers, clamps, consumables, etc, etc, etc. I hate looking for tools.

One thing I would add to mine is a rack for 3-5 4.5" grinders with different discs onto the back. Don't care for cordless so the hanging rack would include proper storage for the cords. Another rack is for long bar clamps.

One of my jobs, many years ago, was a mechanic for Waste Management. The first time I ran my tool box out to a truck in the yard on asphalt, the box tipped over. One of the long time mechanics built me a frame that the box fit into and replaced the casters with dumpster steel wheel casters. That box moved so easy and stable no matter where I had to move it. All my other boxes I have replaced the casters with the larger diameter (6") steel casters. Will never go back to plastic.

Thanks very much for sharing.


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Dec 12, 2022)

I bought a Northern Tool $180 welding table, and it's incredible for the money. I ran 1/8" by 1" flat bar across the legs, and now I hang...I think SIX...angle grinders there.

Incidentally, a 6" grinder with a Walter cutoff disk will outrun a band saw.



Papa Charlie said:


> Love this. I had thought about it some time ago, but hadn't done anything about it. This just confirms the idea and love the upgrades that you have made. I have always assembled small tool bags and boxes for specific tasks, Electronic/Soldering/Etc, Plumbing, Etc. But for welding/fab work you need a lot more, brushes, hammers, clamps, consumables, etc, etc, etc. I hate looking for tools.
> 
> One thing I would add to mine is a rack for 3-5 4.5" grinders with different discs onto the back. Don't care for cordless so the hanging rack would include proper storage for the cords. Another rack is for long bar clamps.


----------

